# So Unexpected Our Boo is Gone



## ptnfl (Jan 20, 2007)

We had 4 cats. One of which passed away last night. There was no indication that this cat has any illness, ever. We got him about 2 yrs. ago from a spay/neuter clinic where he had been left. Our other 3 cats had been to the vet from time to time for minor illnesses (they are all indoor cats) but never this one. He always seemed to be so healthy and full of energy. Last night I opened my closet bathroom door to find him dead. It had to have happened within a two hour period. I don't know if the door was shut all of the way when I opened it or just pulled to, but in any event there were no claw marks or any indication that he was trying to scratch his way out. Even if he was locked in there, he's been in there and other cabinets before to sleep, so there was plenty of air. The ONLY thing we can think is that he had some kind of heart condition that was triggered by looking at some strays that had started coming around the past month or so. I started feeding them so I can get them to the neutering place to have them fixed. He would run from window to window some times to watch them. If anyone has ANY idea at all about what could have killed my baby, please share it with me. Quite naturally we are very distraught and blaming ourselves for either not knowing there was something wrong, or thinking maybe he WAS locked in the closet and got scared. My huband read on line that a cat can die suddenly without warning from an undetected heart condition. He was the most loving and sweet baby. Thank you for any answers you may have.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

You did absolutely nothing wrong. It could have been any number of sudden illness's that can happen to cats and dogs at any age. I had Digger's 3 month old brother, in a matter of 5 hrs, he was gone...sudden heart attack. You just never know. It could have been a stroke, heart failure....a number of things. You have nothing to blame yourself with.. I'm so sorry you lost your kitty... but I'm certain he had a wonderful 2 years with you. Cherish those memories with him... ((HUGS))


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't blame yourself! We lost Lessa's sister, Sorka in january like this. She didn't have any health problems, and was perfectly fine the day before and fine when I put her to bed in her crate that night. But that morning I got up to let out her out of her crate she was dead. 

We had a necropsy done and we found her heart was enlarged and had just given out.

So please don't blame yourself. As terrible as these things are, they do happen.

If you want to talk feel free to pm me ((hugs))


----------

